# Oh...Just Because it's Cute. :)



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

That was too cute and the music was perfect! He looks like he has recovered well from his surgery. Yah Mateo.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I absolutely adore his big clunky head! So cute


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Mateo is so adorable!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh he is just so handsome, look at that face!! Loooove him! If he goes missing... I know nothing about it....lol


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

God lord would him and Cesar get along perfectly!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> God lord would him and Cesar get along perfectly!


Oh I am sure they would have a great time! Your boy knows how to enjoy himself...

P.S.: I like how the dog in the first pic looks so confused, lol.


----------

